# alternatives for gout.



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

i have been looking all over for answers. but i believe i would rather get the answer from someone who knows. and has had gout. what do you use?:sob:


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Wild Cherry Juice...UNsweetened.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

DH has gout and has found as long as he eats more vegetables and meats and keeps away from junk and fast foods and drinks a lot of water, he doesn't have any problems. When he was first diagnosed he drank several soda's a day, now he is down to about one a week, so changing to drinking water was probably the biggest help for him. He has more problems in the winter (since we eat less fresh veggies or maybe its after all the Christmas food junk), and says that drinking black cherry juice helps also. He hasn't taken a prescription for it in about 5-6 years, was diagnosed in 99.

Dawn


----------



## swampyankee (May 15, 2006)

Drink plenty of water...its the only way that your body can flush the excessive uric acid crystals that get stuck in the joints and cause the pain. There are low uric acid diets to follow that help. Stay away from alcohol,cheese,shellfish....ya know anything tasty. LOL. Some people are bothered by vegetables too such as asparagus,green beans,etc. For flare ups I drink black cherry juice and cranberry juice. I also soak the affected joint in a strong epsom salt solution.



As my 100 year old grandmother says...everything in moderation.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

ok good so i am on the right track.. i looked and looked. i found a lot of answers. and he will just have to quit being stubborn. for once, thank you everyone. for helping me.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't have gout, but my friend's brother does, so I researched it a bit. DRINK LOTS OF WATER -- no, I don't mean soda, iced tea, other drinks, I mean WATER!!! Good luck.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My sister drinks the cherry juice, has asked me for more Nettle tea leaves, which her doctor told her to get and she has been told about Kefir Milk. There are many dietary recommendations you will find as well. My sister has had Gout for a few years and it is quite painful, I am sorry.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

BTW, if you're gout prone, stay away...FAR away from the shellfish and beer combination. I never had it before until we went out one night and had oysters and beer.....never again! Unsweetened cherry juice is the healthy way to go. If that doesn't kick it, get some allopurinal from your DR. to knock it out and then watch your diet from now on.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Isn't gout something that can, also, show up in your feet?

I have arthritic pain in my hips (Drinking a hot cup of apple cider/cinnamin/raw honey daily.); and I'm thinking my hurting feet (balls mostly) are connected.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Both gout and kidney stones are caused by a buildup of urates in the system. The main treatments include anti-inflammatory (cherry juice, bromelain, fish oil....), an alkalizing diet, and lots of water to help the kidneys flush out the uric acid. Sometimes simply cutting out diet sodas and beef products will do wonders. If you need more help then increasing fluids and decreasing carbohydrates will need to be done too. Some people also find help in a gluten free diet. Just do things to avoid inflammation within the body and to keep the blood from becoming acidic. If you happen to be diabetic, drastically limiting carbohydrates and keeping tight control of blood sugar will also help. High blood sugar causes acidic blood.

The only way out of the situation is for the kidneys to filter out the uric acid and pass it out of the body. Then to avoid it again, you have to keep your blood in a more alkaline state. 
Here's a link to some alkalizing food choices.
http://www.acidalkalinediet.com/Alkaline-Foods-Chart.htm

Good luck. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

A bit of information not mentioned as yet: Cow's milk turns into an "acidic ash" in the body; whereas Goat's milk turns into an "alkaline ash" in the body.

Thanks for the link mekasmom; however, the offer on that page was subject to my clicking an unknown link off an e-mail; so I let it pass.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks for the link mekasmom; however, the offer on that page was subject to my clicking an unknown link off an e-mail; so I let it pass.


Not an offer... Just look at the list/chart of alkaline vs acidic foods. Go to the bottom part of the page, and look at the lists of foods. Red means stop (acidic), yellow means caution, green means non-acidic or Go foods that are good. Doesn't your browser go to that from the link? I have noscript, so I never have to go through rigamarole to get to pages. If it does have a script on it so that you can't see it, then instead, go to google and type in "acidic alkaline food chart". Follow links there to see what foods are not acidic. That's what you need, just a good chart showing you non-acidic vs acidic foods.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

My neighbor had gout in his feet, and I told him to eat celery and get some organic celery seed to make tea out of. As mekasmom said it is a build up of uric acid in your system. He did as told and has had very little trouble after that. I have an herbal book that tells what type of plants and herbs to take for differant problems, very seldom wrong. > Thanks, Marc


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, mekasmom, went back to see what I had obviously missed. Great information there. I bookmarked it.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

black cherry juice works for me


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We have a huge wild black cherry tree on the property. The birds have been getting the cherries each year as I have no idea how to get them first. Any ideas?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> We have a huge wild black cherry tree on the property. The birds have been getting the cherries each year as I have no idea how to get them first. Any ideas?


You might hang some shiny aluminum (disposable) pie pans from string in the tree or some shiny CDs hanging in the wind from the tree. Either one will scare away birds as they flap and sparkle.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh thank you so much. I will do that first chance I get!


----------



## LisaT (Oct 28, 2002)

I learned thru Nature's Sunshine classes that having gout actually means that you are pre-diabetic. Limiting refined sugars & carbs (white sugar, white flour) will help greatly, but a largely vegetarian diet, combined with good Omega-3 fatty acids (helps with sugar balance and decreases inflammation) will also attack the cause of gout, not just the symptoms.

Marc--what is that herbal book you have?? I am always looking to add good books to my library. Thanks.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

I used to get severe cases of the gout for years and years and tried all kinds of methods from foods not to eat and flushing my system. Allopurinol made me break out I guess I am allergic to it. My Dr. put me on Colchicine and it has worked great. My prescription said take 3 pills a day, but I've got myself down to 1 a day. 3 a day was making me drowsy.
I have arthritis and my joints are usually so and stiff so I started taking some stuff called " Move Free", and it started working for me, but then I started getting mild cases of the gout.
I checked the ingredients of Move Free and it contains shellfish, shrimp,crab,lobster and crayfish. I stopped the Move Free and the gout hasn't returned since. I pretty much eat and drink whatever I want, except for shellfish and inards. 
The worst case of gout I ever had was after eating a larrrrge serving of Mussels Marinara, I regretted that for a week.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm thinking I am having to deal with a similar situation as you HeelSpur. I have arthritic pain in my right hip and take "Fish Oil", "MSM" and "Osteo-Bio-reflex" (mispelled) for it, which helps a great deal. However, the balls of my feet around my toes feel tight. (Dr said I did "not" have gout; but I don't believe him.) I have started taking a lot of Vitamin C to help flush my body and drinking more water and not any sodas now. My feet/toes still feel tight and hurt; however, the arthritic pain in my hip has significantly reduced.

I tried to find some Black Cherry Juice (unsweetened); however, cannot find cherry juice of any kind. Even the Cranberry juice is mixed with stuff.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

LisaT said:


> I learned thru Nature's Sunshine classes that having gout actually means that you are pre-diabetic. Limiting refined sugars & carbs (white sugar, white flour) will help greatly, but a largely vegetarian diet, combined with good Omega-3 fatty acids (helps with sugar balance and decreases inflammation) will also attack the cause of gout, not just the symptoms.
> 
> Marc--what is that herbal book you have?? I am always looking to add good books to my library. Thanks.


gout is a metabolic problem associated good processing of the proteins eaten and an inability to process the waste created by processing the proteins (puric acid). attacks can & do happen on a vegetarian diet. certain highly digestable proteins should be avoided like sausages, hamburger, highly processed tofu products. a well balanced diet, good hydration & exercise to help sweat out the puric acid instead of waiting to pee it all out.
if you feel an attack beginning you can counter it w/ a gradual over dose of rolaids. take it in 3s & 5s until you feel nauseous. repeat as needed.


----------



## mamastars (Feb 28, 2006)

Can you have gout and not have pain? Dr. said he thought I have gout in my two middle toes, swollen and the joints in foot to them and red from base of the toes going up foot a out two inches and across the two toes. Swollen on top and bottom of joints. No pain, but it sure is annoying and uncomfortable.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I just found some black cherry tablets as well as some black cherry concentrate. Will start taking those after I eat dinner and see how it affects me.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

mamastars said:


> Can you have gout and not have pain? Dr. said he thought I have gout in my two middle toes, swollen and the joints in foot to them and red from base of the toes going up foot a out two inches and across the two toes. Swollen on top and bottom of joints. No pain, but it sure is annoying and uncomfortable.


Are the joints hot to the touch? 
I used to get symptoms a day or two before full fledge gout kicked in. And when it did flare up it was always at night when I was asleep.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

shagerman said:


> i have been looking all over for answers. but i believe i would rather get the answer from someone who knows. and has had gout. what do you use?:sob:




Fluids. Lots of water or preferably clear fruit juice. The more you drink the faster you'll flush out the crystals.
An anti-inflammatory. If you don't have something like Celebrex or Mobic laying around, you can get Aleve (or a generic) at the supermarket. Steroids work too, but most people try to avoid steroids.
Pain medication. You can try Tylenol or Aspirin, but prescription pain meds like tramadol or Lortab are entirely appropriate for gout pain.

It will normally pass in 3 to 4 days, with or without any of the above.


----------



## mamastars (Feb 28, 2006)

The top of foot where it was red occasionally felt warm off and on. It did not happen over night. I had stiff joints in two toes for years and it rotates, always two at same time, big and next, then they are fine and the toes number 3 and 4, back and forth. That comes from my lower back. I had been trying to go around the house bare footed, a little at a time and some times even that would make the bones on top of my foot ach. Dr. said I can forget bare foot and sandals. Guess I'll just have to keep wearing tennis shoes only forever. Dr. gave me a steroid, one 10mg pill for 7 days. It is getting better ever so slowly. Six days now. Thank you for your information.


----------

